# sprinkler p0rn



## swetpants (Apr 28, 2018)

Needed to change out one leaky valve, got a little carried away. Also added an ez-flo fertigation system plumbed only to my drip systems. Any one out there have any reviews on the ez-flo. Theres not many reviews out there. I've heard good things and decided to give it a try.

before

after


----------



## swetpants (Apr 28, 2018)

just have to re-apply the pea gravel over the dirt for the finished project.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

I suppose that is the, do it once, the right way and never have to do it again, way of doing it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Color me impressed!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

What did it cost for the Ez Fertilizer deal, and how hard was it to hook up?


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Im fixing to do my whole yard and have purchased the EZ flow coupling.

The coupling is only like 20$, but the system its self ranges from 200$ & up depending on the size of the fert tank.


----------



## swetpants (Apr 28, 2018)

yup, a little over $200 for their 1.5 gallon main line system. Super easy to connect as long as you can get to your mainline, heading towards your valves. you will have to cut the water line and splice in a special ball valve to distribute the fertilizer. Also keep in mind you will have to install a certified back flow device so the fertilizer does not accidentally flow backwards into your houses water supply. Its a must.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Color me impressed!





PHXCobra said:


> I suppose that is the, do it once, the right way and never have to do it again, way of doing it.


I concur with both of these statements. Nice work!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've had the EZ-FLO system for quite while now and it's fairly easy to install and use. I originally bought to apply humic acid and other like things to the lawn but I have since moved away from doing that and use it mainly to apply a wetting agent and I will usually just throw in some Urea or Ammonium Sulfate in there to give the irrigation water a "kick"  I have never used any of the actual EZFLO products so I can't comment on them but it is hand to have to apply some things to the lawn.

I am curious why you went with copper/brass over PVC/Plastic for your irrigation valves? I will say I really like the setup and it adds a bit of class to something usually very mundane


----------



## swetpants (Apr 28, 2018)

You could probably boil it down to me being a perfectionist and liking high quality products above all other things. Im a stern believer of "you get what you pay for". I originally installed the plastic versions in the above picture and after a few short years the valves developed a couple leaks that proved to be a pain in the *** to repair. I feel the brass/copper should hold up much better in the long run and should be easier to repair if a problem where to arise. Some plumber buddies of mine have the opinion that metal is always better than plastic when dealing with constant pressure lines and hold up better in the long run. But yeah, over done to the say the least. Thats my MOU.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Service kit for those valves cost about $10. No need to cut the old valves off like with the plastic ones. I have to cut off a lot of those plastic ASV valves here in Hawaii. My normal suggestion is to use brass. Especially if the incoming pressure is a little high.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I have a backflow preventer already - its mandatory in my town, as is a yearly inspection (with appropriate fee). It would be nice once I get my irrigation system nailed down to be able to put some products down.

Is it possible to only send things to certain zones, like have it not do the drip lines etc?


----------



## swetpants (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes it is, but it takes a little more work. if you look at my picture closely you can see that I tee'd my line and then ran the fertilizer only to my drip lines (2 zones). Keep in mind there is no swaping back and forth though. Only my drip lines will receive fertilizer from the EZ-flow.


----------



## swetpants (Apr 28, 2018)

Here's a better angle. The tee occurs just to the right of the picture.


----------

